

Show HN: Benjamin, a bitcoin trading bot & analytics platform - songrabbit

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mathisonian&#x2F;benjamin
======
Segmentation
Looks neat!

How does this compare to gekko or cryptrade? (Other node bots)

[https://github.com/askmike/gekko](https://github.com/askmike/gekko)

[https://github.com/pulsecat/cryptrade](https://github.com/pulsecat/cryptrade)

